# Preventive Medicine Codes versus E/M Codes



## cbooker (Jul 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is something in writing regarding physicals for medicare.  Since medicare will only pay for gyn exams every 2 years is it acceptable to bill a regular E/M code the other year or should it be billed with a Preventive Medicare Code (99381-99397).


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 28, 2009)

It should be billed with a preventive medicine code as that is the type of encounter it is.


----------



## LLovett (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QuickReferenceChart_1.pdf

Medicare doesn't pay for the exam (99381-99397) at all. What you can do is carve out the parts they do pay for so the patient pays less for the exam.

Instead of your normal fee of say $190.00 for 99397, you would break it down.

Example
99397 $100.00
G0101 $ 50.00
Q0091 $ 40.00

 So Medicare would pay for the 2 components if eligible, and the patient would be responsible for the E/M.

It is not acceptable to code a problem visit when it is a preventive just to get it paid. 

Laura, CPC


----------



## cbooker (Jul 28, 2009)

Patient is also being seen for chronic conditions at the same time as the physical, such as hypertension, diabetes, etc.  Should I still be just billing the preventive codes?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with Laura, the chronic problems are just part of what the patient is all about.  Tp review a pts chronic conditions is an integral part of the preventive visit so it is not a problem encounter.


----------



## LLovett (Jul 29, 2009)

If you do have a significant amount of extra work in addition to your preventive service you can and should bill the problem visit in addition to the preventive. This however is not a carve out service, it would be an additional expense to the patient.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

